# Come to Shropshire, hidden corner of the UK!



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Hi, here's some photos i've taken of my home county, Shropshire in the West central area of England, hope you enjoy them!










Shrewsbury, my home town.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Some other towns in the county

Ironbridge




























Ludlow


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

And random places and countryside photos


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Isn't there some beautiful hills in Shropshire! Lovely pics!!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

You have a lovely town there Jonesy!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

So nice!!


----------



## Zanovijetalo (Jan 4, 2007)

Beautiful. Plan to stop by in Wales next year, Shropshire isnt so far away so maybe Ill see if its really this nice  Tnx for sharing


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

4/10


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

Does it have an airport?


----------



## cementationfurnace (Feb 23, 2006)

Lee said:


> Does it have an airport?


I spent a summer in Shropshire a couple of years ago, and flew into Birmingham. You could also fly to Manchester easily.

Beautiful pictures. I recommend Shropshire to anyone I know going to England.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics of the mother country!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Lee said:


> Does it have an airport?


No, but Birmingham, Manchester and Liverpool airports are all just over 1 hour by car or train from Shrewsbury.


----------



## Flogging Molly (Apr 1, 2007)

Paddington said:


> 4/10


You must live on a planet that has everything. 

Great pictures Jonesy.


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

lovely! reminds me of Windsor  without a castle


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

paw25694 said:


> lovely! reminds me of Windsor  without a castle


There is a castle but it's nowhere near as impressive or important as Windsor, it's probably about the 100th best castle in Britain!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

It looks more like a manor house than a castle.Yes very nice place would love to visit it.Cheers kay:


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Paddington said:


> 4/10


Tw*t


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Cities are old (if you like that) but the landscape is beautiful. But i think more people would go to Wales instead of Shropshire..


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Chris1491 said:


> Cities are old (if you like that) but the landscape is beautiful. But i think more people would go to Wales instead of Shropshire..


Yes, but many pass through Shropshire en route to Wales kay:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

You live in a wonderful town.


----------

